
Show HN: Sealistings – The Zillow/Trulia/Realtor of Boats? - captaintaylor
https://www.sealistings.com
======
captaintaylor
Hey All!

Long time lurker here. I doubt there is a ton of interest on hn for this sort
of thing, but my buddy and I have grown up in the boating community due to our
location from the water.

The roots of the boating industry are very very interesting. It turns out that
boating is basically just an American passion. There are some crazy statistics
saying that most boats are made and used in the USA.

Long story short, we decided the avenues to search for used boats on the
internet were very bleak, so we created a marketplace of our own!

We would like to eventually work on it full-time, but have absolutely no idea
how we could monetize this without annoying ads.

Any criticisms are welcome.

Stack: Rails + VueJS on Heroku

We recently also launched basic React Native Webviews of our app using Expo.
It seems to work pretty well, except that the limitations with Expo and React
Native become really apparent really quickly haha.

Even if we never monetize and this never takes off, it was a pretty cool
personal project to work on.

~~~
captaintaylor
PS Did you know 1 in 10 households in the US own a boat? I really didn't think
it was THAT popular.

